# Hochteich mit Umrandung aus Ziegeln



## Siri (23. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe lange im Internet gesucht, komme aber irgendwie nicht weiter. Habe mich nun extra hier angemeldet in der Hoffnung das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Ich habe lange überlegt in welchem unterforum meine Frage am besten aufgehoben ist ( teichbau oder anfängerfragen) , habe mich dann aber entschieden die Frage hier zu platzieren, ich hoffe das ist in Ordnung!

Kurz zu mir, ich bin Anfängerin in Punkte Teichen und Fischen.
Wir haben einen Kleingarten übernommen in dem es einen kleinen Fischteich gab mit einigen Goldfischen drin. Bisher hatte ich mit Teichen keine Erfahrung aber ich hab durch diesen Teich gefallen daran gefunden. Leider hat mein Gartennachbar ,bei dem Versuch während meines winterurlaubes die Eisschicht zu zerhacken, die teichfolie zerstört. Nun ist kaum noch Wasser drin und uns kam die Idee den Fischteich im Kleingarten aufzugeben ( dort ist unter der Woche zu oft der __ Reiher) und einen Teich in unseren Hausgarten neu zu bauen. Dafür weicht nun bald ein Riesen Strauch und dann soll dort ein Teich entstehen.

Da es nun recht schnell gehen muss weil ich nicht weiß wie lange die Fische in der Pfütze nich überleben, soll das Unternehmen in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen angegangen werden. Heißt für mich leider weniger Zeit für die Vorbereitung.

Wir haben uns für einen formalen Teich entschieden. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich mit Tipps und Erfahrungen versorgen könntet.
Wie gesagt, ich hab bisher keine Ahnung von Teichen.

Was ich gerne hätte:
Die Fische sollen dahin umziehen.
Ich hätte gerne eine Seerose und ein ganz klein wenig „ __ Schilf“ ( oder was pflanzt man?
Ich hätte gerne einen Teich der ca 40-50 cm aus dem Erdreich herausragt und für die Umrandung habe ich alte Ziegelsteine ( Klinker) gesammelt.
Der Teich soll rechteckig ( ca 2,50x3,50) werden.
Und dann hätte ich gerne ein Wasserspiel oder Wasserfall.

Was meint ihr, wie tief sollte ich den Teich planen? reichen 1,20?

Für die Mauer brauche ich ein Fundament, ich dachte an schalungssteine. Aber was mache ich mit dem Boden, bleibt der einfach Erde? Und nimmt man dann teichfolie oder gibt es Alternativen ?
Mein Problem ist das ich nicht weiß was ich oben am Rand mit der Folie machen soll. Auf der letzten Steinschicht meine ich.. wie fixiert man die?

Und setzt man die Klinkermauer dann direkt auf die schalungssteine?

Trotz des formalen Teiches hätte ich gerne eine flachere Zone in der ich die Pflanzen setzen möchte, wie bekomme ich das modelliert?

Hat jemand von euch so einen formalen Teich?

Kann man zu Goldfischen noch andere Fische rein setzten? Ich dachte weniger an kois weil ich beim lesen im Internet mittlerweile verstanden habe das die eher abspruchsvoll sind...

Das schwierigste: was brauche ich an Technik? Filter? Ab und Überlauf? Brauch man zwingend skimmer?

Fragen über fragen,
Ich hoffe ihr habt ein bisschen Lust mit zu tüfteln

Lg Siri


----------



## Zacky (23. Apr. 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Ich beantworte die Fragen mal aus meiner Sicht, was evtl. auch den Anschein macht, etwas übertrieben zu sein. Es kommen sicher noch andere Meinungen und ihr sucht euch dann alles soweit zusammen, wir ihr damit klar kommt.



Siri schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, wie tief sollte ich den Teich planen? reichen 1,20?


Sollte für ein paar Goldfische reichen. Wenn es geht, sind auch 1,50 noch ganz gut händelbar und bieten noch 1-2 Vorteile.



Siri schrieb:


> Für die Mauer brauche ich ein Fundament, ich dachte an schalungssteine.


Das wäre zu empfehlen, denn so kann man schön auf die Tiefe gehen.



Siri schrieb:


> Aber was mache ich mit dem Boden, bleibt der einfach Erde?


Ja, durchaus. Es ist gewachsener Boden und sollte nur sauber und von Steinen befreit sein. Als Unterbau auf jeden Fall ein dickes Vlies.



Siri schrieb:


> Und nimmt man dann teichfolie oder gibt es Alternativen ?


Teichfolie, nach Möglichkeit auch faltenfrei einlegen. Kann man mit etwas Übung auch selbst machen, ansonsten mal einen Folienbauer anfragen. Es gibt einzelne Folienlieferanten, die so was auch vorkonfektionieren.



Siri schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist das ich nicht weiß was ich oben am Rand mit der Folie machen soll. Auf der letzten Steinschicht meine ich.. wie fixiert man die?


Die Folie kann man oben am Mauerrand befestigen. Entweder aufliegen lassen und von oben befestigen oder an die Wandinnenseite eine Kunststoffleiste anbringen, wo man später die Folie ankleben kann. Ich würde wohl die Variante mit der Kunststoffleiste innenseitig nutzen, so dass die Mauerabdeckung mit Steinen erfolgen kann.



Siri schrieb:


> Und setzt man die Klinkermauer dann direkt auf die schalungssteine?


Ja, das würde ich wohl so machen. Also Grundfundament mit Schalsteinen und ab dem Erdreich, dann die Klinkersteine von außen als Verblendmauerwerk setzen. Innenseitig würde ich noch eine Reihe Steine mauern (ggf. auch Kalksandsteine). Da könnte man jetzt schauen, dass man erst die Kalksandsteinmauer innenseitig mauert - von innen mit Dichtschlämme streichen und von außen ebenso, sowie ggf. Schwarzanstrich. Dann von außen das Klinkermauerwerk als Verblendung.



Siri schrieb:


> Trotz des formalen Teiches hätte ich gerne eine flachere Zone in der ich die Pflanzen setzen möchte, wie bekomme ich das modelliert?


Das lässt sich ja gut machen, wenn Du eh mit Schalsteinen baust.



Siri schrieb:


> was brauche ich an Technik?


Das ist immer ein spannendes und heiß diskutiertes Thema. Je nach Größe würde ich schon einen Filter mit UVC installieren. Das würde ich wirklich von der endgültigen Teichgröße und dem Volumen abhängig machen.



Siri schrieb:


> Filter?


Ja, wäre zu empfehlen.



Siri schrieb:


> Ab und Überlauf?


Was meinst Du genau? Ein Notüberlauf sollte schon sein.



Siri schrieb:


> Brauch man zwingend skimmer?


Zwingend, naja...ich würde sagen...Ja, auf jeden Fall. Denn sehr viel Schmutz kommt über den Wind in den Teich und was durch den Skimmer schnell von der Oberfläche entfernt werden kann, setzt sich gar nicht erst ab.


----------



## Siri (23. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Zacky,
Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort! 
Welche Vorteile meinst du bezogen auf 1,50?
Und was meinst du damit das du von innen noch mal eine Wand aus Kalksandstein Mauern würdest? Wofür wäre die? Und braucht man die dichtdchlämme? Ich dachte vliess und Folie ( plus ggf. Styropor als Isolierung?!) würde reichen...

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das UV Strahlung die Folie auf Dauer mürbe und brüchig macht. Nun wird ja bei mir zwischen Wasseroberfläche und teichrabd mit sicherheit immer etwas Folie sichtbar sein und somit die Folie der Sonne ausgesetzt sein. Wie verhindert man das die an der Stelle brüchig wird? L- Profil als Abdeckung? Aus was? Holz würde ja bei Wasserkontskt faulen...

Lg Siri 

Ps: ich werde versuchen nach und nach Bilder einzustellen...


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Siri,
Zacky meinte mit der größeren Tiefe zwei Vorteile: mehr Wasser (=Schwimmraum und verfügbare Sauerstoffmenge) und bessere Temperierung (im Winter weniger kalt, im Sommer aber auch weniger warm - die Fische freut's, weil halt dann auch mehr Sauerstoff im Wasser lösbar).
UV-Strahlung ist in erster Linie schlecht für PVC-Folie (wobei auch da die besseren PVC-Folien sog. "UV-Stabilisatoren" besitzen, die das Thema hinauszögern). Die Folie oberhalb der Wasserlinie kann man recht gut kaschieren (z. B. Ufermatte). Für die Randgestaltung wirst Du Dich mit dem Thema "Kapillarsperre" auseinandersetzen dürfen. Bei einer Folie ist es Deine freie Entscheidung, ob Du auf EPDM, PVC oder gar PE gehst.


----------



## Zacky (24. Apr. 2018)

Siri schrieb:


> Und was meinst du damit das du von innen noch mal eine Wand aus Kalksandstein Mauern würdest? Wofür wäre die? Und braucht man die dichtdchlämme? Ich dachte vliess und Folie ( plus ggf. Styropor als Isolierung?!) würde reichen...



Je nachdem wie weit der Teich tatsächlich oben aus dem Erdreich ragt, bedarf es einer gewissen Stabilität. Das Klinkermauerwerk ist vermutlich 7 cm hoch / 11 cm Breit. Ich hätte Bedenken, dass ein 11 cm starkes Mauerwerk aus Verblendsteinen nicht die gleiche Stabilität bringt, wie bspw. ein 11,5 cm Mauerwerk aus Betonschalsteinen, welche dann ja im Ganzen vergossen werden. Bei einem reinen Verblendmauerwerk bildest Du ja keinen Betonringanker aus, der dem Druck widersteht. Daher wäre meine Idee - 24,5 cm Betonschalsteine im Erdreich gemauert, ab Erdoberkante dann innenseitig 11,5 cm Kalksandsteine gemauert und außenseitig die 11,5 cm Klinkersteine. Auf der Innenseite die letzten KS-Steinreihe weglassen und stattdessen, oben samt dem Verblendmauerwerk einen Betonringanker im Ganzen vergießen.

Die Dichtschlämme innenseitig hätte ich nur gedacht, als kleine Schutzmaßnahme gegen evtl. Wasser zwischen Folie und Mauerwerk. Dichtschlämme ist sicherlich nicht unbedingt nötig und ich würde das Mauerwerk innenseitig auch vollflächig glatt verputzen.

Die anderen Fragen wurden ja schon super beantwortet.


----------



## Siri (24. Apr. 2018)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> . Die Folie oberhalb der Wasserlinie kann man recht gut kaschieren (z. B. Ufermatte). Für die Randgestaltung wirst Du Dich mit dem Thema "Kapillarsperre" auseinandersetzen dürfen. Bei einer Folie ist es Deine freie Entscheidung, ob Du auf EPDM, PVC oder gar PE gehst.



Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!! Das hilft mir schon mal ein ganzes Stück weiter...
Ich hatte gehofft das ich ohne Ufermatte auskomme. Ich wollte die Folie über die letzte steinlage legen, und dann entweder eine holzsbdeckubg oben drauf, oder Steinplatten. 
Brauche ich dann echt eine kapillarsperre? Da ist ja keinerlei erdkontakt...


----------



## Zacky (24. Apr. 2018)

Siri schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft das ich ohne Ufermatte auskomme.


 Du brauchst ja die Ufermatten nur als einen ganz schmalen Streifen auf- bzw. ankleben.

Wir haben das bei uns z.Bsp. so gemacht...


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Siri,
nein, Du brauchst keine Ufermatte zum Kaschieren. Ich habe bei mir auch die Folie hinter einer gemauerten Wand versteckt (und hinter Wegsteinen ;-)), das geht bei mir auch als "Kapillarsperrre" durch. Der Kreativität bei der Randgestaltung sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, so lange sie funktional ist, und den eigenen Ansprüchen genügt .


----------



## Siri (26. Apr. 2018)

@ RPkurzhals, das ist ja ein toller Teich!! 
Gefällt mir sehr mit den Steinen und dem Steg!
Leider wird das bei mir aufgrund des vorhandenen Platzes wesentlich kleiner ausfallen 
@ zacky, danke für das Bild zur Erklärung! 
Ich muss noch mal grübeln wie ich das mache. 
Hab mir aber schon ordentlich Notizen gemacht. 

Zz warte ich auf den Baggerfahrer der mir den Strauch entfernen soll und das Loch ausheben soll ( wenigstens den Anfang, danach wird geschaufelt)

Ich hoffe es geht dies Wochenende los, ich kann’s kaum abwarten. 

Noch mal eine Frage an euch bez des Materials. Ich kann mir die Antwort zwar schon denken, wage es aber trotzdem mal...
Von preisgünstiger Folie, Pumpe , vliess etc aus dem Baumarkt haltet ihr bestimmt wenig, richtig? Nun darf ich aber auch nicht so über die Stränge schlagen damit mein Mann das alles mit macht, der meint die Fische bräuchten kein neues zu Hause 
Könnt ihr mir einen Anbieter empfehlen, gerne auch per PN falls das hier nicht gerne gesehen wird. 

Danke euch!


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Siri,
auf mögliche Anbieter verwiesen wurde hier schon mehrfach . Ich habe meine Folie seinerzeit von Koi-Discount bezogen (1 mm EPDM). Von dieser bin ich nach wie vor angetan, auch wenn es nur eine "einfache" Qualität war.  
Für einen Teich würde ich Folie on-line oder bei einem (Koi- o. ä.) Händler kaufen. bei letzterem bekommst Du auch preiswert eine Filter- bzw. Bachlaufpumpe. So - defekter Link entfernt - läuft bei mir auch derzeit. Vorher lief allerdings fast 8 Jahre lang eine gebrauchte Oase Optimax (Baujahr 2004), die ich hier im Forum bekommen habe. Da bei meinen Eltern der Vorgänger meines aktuellen Modells nur vier Jahre durchgehalten hat, wäre die Oase als Neuanschaffung alles andere als überteuert (Anschaffungskosten/Laufzeit).


----------



## Siri (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
Leider ist der baggerfahrer dies Wochenende nicht aufgetaucht, somit heißt es weiter warten. 
Ich hab hier mal die Zeit genutzt mich in die anfangerthreads einzulesen. Ich muss mal ein Kompliment da lassen, da sind wirklich so viele nützliche Tipps zusammen getragen, super klasse für einsteiger wie mich!! 
Bin allerdings nun auch ein wenig entmutigt. Es gibt scheinbar noch so viel zu bedenken und einzuplanen, bin grad am zweifeln das ich das ganze Projekt gestemmt bekomme. 
Problem ist, das ich auch nicht irgendeinen Tümpel hier haben möchte, sondern schon etwas an dem ich die nächsten Jahre Freude habe. Auch wenn’s nun leider kurzfristig umzusetzen ist und schnell gehen muss. Und genau weil es relativ schnell gehen muss hab ich nun bedenken unwiederbringliche Fehler zu machen...

Na ja... soviel zu den zweifeln. 

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich weiter getüftelt. 
Ich habe mal den Teich aufgezeichnet. 
Vielleicht mögt ihr eure Kommentare dazu hier schreiben. 

Zur Erklärung, die geschriffelten Bereiche sind die schrägen zwischen den Uferzonen. 
Das Fundament besteht aus Betonschalsteinen, obenauf dann Ziegel. 
Der Teich schaut 40 cm aus dem Erdreich und ist 1,50 tief. Rechts wird er 0,80-1m aus dem Erdreich raus gemauert, sozusagen als Rückwand. Dort soll mittig  das pvc Rohr durchgeführt werden welches das Wasser vom
Filter wieder zurück in den Teich führt. 

Ich habe versucht eine Mischung aus formalen becken und Uferzonen für Pflanzen zu gestalten, denn ganz ohne Pflanzen würde ich es doch nicht schön finden. Auch für das Öko System des Teiches wäre es ja nicht so gut. 

Ich hoffe das dieser Kompromiss funktioniert, was meint ihr?
Lg Siri

Bild eins, draufsicht

 

Bild zwei, schnitt mittig der lange nach

 

Ach so, vergessen. Der Teich wird 3x2x1,50.

Konkrete Fragen die ich noch habe: 

1)Wo und in welcher Höhe würdet ihr den Überlauf planen ( wo läuft das dann eigentlich hin?)

2)Ich dachte an einen fest im Rand  eingebauten skimmer, spricht hier was dagegen? Wo würdet ihr den platzieren? Oder ist der teich Viell dich zu klein dafür? Oder lieber einen schwimmenden?

3)Als Substrat hab ich gelesen ist grober Sand am besten... der kommt dann auf jede Ebene? ( klar, an den Stellwänden nicht... das ist dann so...)

4) wie befestige ich an der rechten hohen ziegelwand die teichfolie? An den anderen drei Seiten soll sie über der ziegelwand umgeklappt werden und durch ein Holz Brett ( __ douglasie o.ä.) abgedeckt werden. Aber an der rechten höheren wand geht das ja nicht.

Fragen über fragen 
  Last but not least:
Hab ich was vergessen aus eurer Sicht?


----------



## Zacky (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo Siri.

Die Pflanzzonen / Stufenprofilierung sind in der Form bezüglich der Folienverlegung schon anspruchsvoll, auch wenn dieser Schlenker auf der einen Seite ganz nett wirken kann.

Den Rücklauf würde ich nicht über ein PVC-Rohr machen, was einfach aus der Wand kommt, sondern dann schon eher einen Wasserfall (sieht gefälliger aus) einbauen, der aber auch nicht zu hoch über dem Wasser sein sollte. Dann würde ich den Rücklauf auch aufteilen, so dass 1 x über den Wasserfall und 1 x über eine normale Leitung unterhalb der Wasserlinie wieder eingeleitet wird. Wenn man die Leitungen aufteilt, kann man a) den Wasserfluss in die jeweilige Richtung bezügl. des Volumens beeinflussen, und b) den Wasserfall zum Herbst hin abschalten und das gesamte Wasser über den normalen Rücklauf einleiten. So kann man etwas länger die Filterung n Betrieb lassen.

Gedanken zur Filterung

Ich würde, auch wenn der Teich etwas kleiner ist, diesen dennoch über eine Schwerkraftfilterung laufen lassen. Dazu einen Bodenablauf mit DN 50 Anschluss und einen Wandskimmer. Gegen einen Wandskimmer spricht nichts, eher so gar dafür, da diese ein nicht so hohes Sogvolumen benötigen, um zu funktionieren. Es geht hier aber auch ein kleiner Rohrskimmer der über ein DN 50 Rohr angeschlossen werden kann. Sowohl den Bodenablauf als auch den Skimmer in DN 50, kann man in Schwerkraft nutzen.

Hier ein kleine Filteranlage (ggf. mit UVC) und passenden Vorfilter genutzt und am Ende eine Pumpe gesetzt, die das Wasser über die zwei Leitungen zurückführt. So muss die Pumpe nicht so sehr in die Höhe fördern und kann recht sparsam laufen.

Die Befestigung der Teichfolie an der Ziegelwand kann man über eine PVC-Leiste bzw. einen schmalen PVC-Plattenstreifen realisieren. Dazu also einen PVC-Streifen von 200 cm Länge und 10-15 cm Breite, 3-5 mm Materialstärke auf die Wand schrauben und dort könnte man dann auch die Folie ankleben. Darüber dann später eine Abdeck-/Kappleiste aus Alu.

Den Überlauf kann man auf einer Teichseite knapp über Wasserlinie oder auch im Filterbereich installieren.

PS: Ich habe mal deine Skizze (Draufsicht) überarbeitet, wo ich was installieren würde. (Der Bodenablauf ist absichtlich nicht mittig eingezeichnet, da ich durch den darüberliegenden Wasserfall entsprechende Verwirbelungen erwarte, welche den Schmutz von der Mitte eher wegtreiben. Dazu dann evtl. passend die zweite Einströmung über das Rohr unterhalb der Wasserlinie.)


----------



## Siri (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
Entschuldigt das ich so lange nichts geschrieben habe, es hat auf der Baustelle Verzögerungen gegeben und es hieß warten.

Mittlerweile ist der Busch ( wo der Teich später hin soll) entfernt und die stubben sind raus.
Leider kann der Teich noch nicht ausgehoben werden, denn die Bagger und Handwerker müssen durch die entstandene Lücke noch ein paar mal durch um die Baustelle am Haus abzuschließen.

Ich denke mal so richtig los geht es mit dem Teich dich erst im August , viell sogar September.
Weshalb ich nun gleich meine Kurzschlusshandlung Beichten werde, ich habe den Fischen im Tümpel, der aufgrund der Hitze und Dürre auf viell 50cm gesunken war zwischenzeitlich, eine Oase Pumpe 14000 spendiert weil ich Angst hatte das die Fische sterben. Vor lauter Moder im Wasser konnte man keine Handbreit sehen. Nun ist das Wasser schön klar und den Fischen geht’s scheinbar gut... aber.... um dann natürlich hinterher nachzurechnen und festzustellen das die Pumpe für meinen neu geplanten Teich zu klein dimensioniert ist :-(
Was nun? Erstmal ausprobieren? Eine zweite ( nicht lachen) ode verkaufen?

Ich weiß, ihr schlagt grad die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen...

Anbei im übrigen mal ein paar Bilder.
Der Teich im Kleingarten , an Schönheit kaum
Zu überbieten. Nun sieht man auch das Loch recht genau, das mein Nachbar mir in die Folie gehackt hat.

  

Sowie der neue Standpunkt vor der Rodung
   

Und hinterher  

Lg Siri


----------

